# start problem 2006 250 recon



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a 2006 recon that will start fine 10 to 20 times in a row then all of a sudden it acts like the starter is dragging or the battery is real weak-----then it may crank right up with no problem---I have replaced the battery, starter and solenoid but it still did it this weekend....any suggestions??????


----------



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nobody has a clue either!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Just a thought I would check the ground wires most electrical problems stem from bad grounds


----------



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the response Rmax. I have cleaned all of them as i would have swore that was it also but it did it again. What I think it is is the voltage Regulator. Everytime i check it I get 14 + volts but when the atv wont start i can jump it right off so the battery is getting low. I am going to try a new voltage reg and see what happens.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

thats what i check next i found the same problem on my buddy popo


----------

